# NRA files bankruptcy, moving to Texas. ABSOLUTELY NO POLITICAL POST!!!



## loweman165

National Rifle Association files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy


The company filed for bankruptcy protection in a Texas court Friday.




abcnews.go.com





Wow, gonna be an interesting year....


----------



## luredaddy

Gee, I wonder if this has anything to do with the leaders of the NRA lining their pockets over the last number of years?


----------



## fastwater

Guys....PLEASE don't let this one go political.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Guys....PLEASE don't let this one go political.


Yeah thats probably not gonna be possible, But it is a significant development that should be discussed.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Yeah thats probably not gonna be possible, *But it is a significant development that should be discussed.*


No question about it being a significant development.
And Thanks for posting giving all the heads up.
I knew this was in the making but did not know they had finally pulled the plug and did it.
But sure glad they did!
I'm just jelly they didn't come to Ohio.

And...yes... going to be very hard to discuss without going political.
Just a suggestion...maybe we could discuss how well/poorly we think they'll do after the move rather than the reason for the move.
Coming from a family with a history of lifetime NRA memberships...hope they continue to succeed.
Would like for this one to stay open if nothing else but to keep people up to speed...but ...we just can't go down the 'political' rat hole.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> No question about it being a significant development.
> And Thank for posting giving all the heads up.
> I knew this was in the making but did not know they had finally pulled the plug and did it.
> And...yes... going to be very hard to discuss without going political.
> Just a suggestion...maybe we could discuss how well/poorly we think they'll do after the move rather than the reason for the move.
> Coming from a family with a history of lifetime NRA memberships...hope they continue to succeed.
> Would like for this one to stay open if nothing else but to keep people up to speed...but ...we just can't go down the 'political' rat hole.


We have quite a few life members in the family as well. Life member....or as long as the association exists i guess. The gun clubs i belong to require membership, curious to see what happens next. I usually pay dues two years at a time. Just renewed 3 weeks ago. Maybe it will carry over to Texas.


----------



## shot1buck

I know one of the former top executives has a book coming out about his time there and all of the crazy things they were spending $$$ on. I’m not a huge reader but I might pick up his book and give it a go.


----------



## ironman172

Life member and bumped it up to the patriot patron life status.... hope it wasn't money wasted , needed now more then ever


----------



## MagicMarker

Sure as hell hope they emerge stronger than ever


----------



## MagicMarker

Maybe in Texas ole Ted Nugent can get them back on the right track


----------



## gotta hit

NRA wasted a ton of money on stupid ****, no longer a member and never will be again.


----------



## bobk

New York or Texas? Simple decision.


----------



## cement569

one has to wonder....was it an forced bankruptcy?


----------



## MuskyFan

I believe it is purely a business decision. Protect your assets before they are attacked in an unfriendly environment. Regardless of what state they are currently registered in, moving to a gun friendly (or friendlier) state can only help them in the long run. I wish the best for all gun and gun accessory companies.


----------



## Pooch

They'll be able to enjoy a lot of texas' guided hunts and good whisky on everybody's membership fees. Them and a few other stand up citizens are running from prosecution in New York, lol. Protect assets, more like protect their asses. I'd have to imagine the founders of the NRA 150 yrs ago didn't intend for ole Wayne and his buddies to rake in millions for thier own extravagant lifestyles. They bring it on themselves. Ya can't claim to run a nonprofit and be spending that kind of money and not be investigated. It's not always a witch hunt.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

I'm with you Pooch. I've never been an NRA member myself, for reasons that you just stated.


----------



## Bullet Bob

I’m Wondering if it also has to do with the New York Attorney General wanting to completely dissolve the NRA. I have no problem with prosecuting any wrong doing by the people in charge. Theft or embezzlement is a crime, but in this atmosphere few organizations are upholding the constitution, and I think we all see that.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

If bankruptcy mandates leadership change then this is a good thing

Was always a member but let my membership expire for............................................................

I now belong to
GOA
SAF


----------



## Ron Y

I am having a hard time supporting them when they pay Wayne LaPierre $2.2 million salary a year. I am paid up to 2022 and may not renew. How much doers the rest of the staff get ? What does a CEO do everyday to get 2.2 a year


----------



## Redheads

Ron Y said:


> I am having a hard time supporting them when they pay Wayne LaPierre $2.2 million salary a year. I am paid up to 2022 and may not renew. How much doers the rest of the staff get ? What does a CEO do everyday to get 2.2 a year


That's a pretty good chunk considering its a nonprofit organization


----------



## loweman165

Unfortunately their a necessary evil, like many organizations are.


----------



## privateer

Redheads said:


> That's a pretty good chunk considering its a nonprofit organization


nonprofit does not mean that you can't pay your people a ridiculous amount of $$.

goodwill ceo is $2.3 mil
years ago red cross was up there too but they are now only at about $600k today

i am sure you will see the same high salary and benefits with many others too. when questioned about this, these organizations will say that to attract a great ceo, they have to compete with industry. i say, if you have the poor folks volunteering in the field, then the ceo should be volunteering in the board room... after all, don't they BELIEVE in the mission too?

you should always check the taxes and other required filings of a nonprofit before you contribute to see how they use their $$.


----------



## fastwater

*Yet another reminder NOT to post political...or obvious politically leading comments ON THIS...or ANY OTHER OGF THREAD!!!
FWIW...This is a legit thread and would not be far to its author to be locked cause a few cant follow simple TOS policies.
Instead of locking this...or any other legit OGF thread due to the insistance of a few that still can't resist posting political or politically leading comments, those insistant posters have...and will continue to be dealt with on an individual basis. 
Please note that the title of this thread has been edited to once again, give ALL a fair reminder.
NO POLITICAL POST!!!*


----------



## bridgeman

I was a member for decades, didn't renew about 5 or 6 years ago because they absolutely tortured me with constant phone calls crying for more money.


----------



## Junebug2320

From what I’ve read (cant remember where) folks were going after the NRA itself and found a way by prosecuting the way they spent money. Going after their books. Bankruptcy similar to what Remington has done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOE W

You guys that are not NRA members ,what pro 2nd amendment group do you support ? And does your fighting for you ? During sandy hook the NRA kick as - !!!


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not a member and never have been. There's just something about that organization that I just couldn't get behind.


----------



## snagless-1

Sounds shady to me,the best thing they can do is leave New York.Both coasts of the U.S.A. are like a bowl of granola,what ain't fruits and flakes the rest is all nuts.Over 400,000 people have left New York City,I wonder why?..............


----------



## Smitty82

Maybe off topic, but I googled highest paid non profit ceo’s because I was curious. Here is the link...


https://www.erieri.com/blog/post/top-10-highest-paid-ceos-at-nonprofits-2020


----------



## Redheads

privateer said:


> nonprofit does not mean that you can't pay your people a ridiculous amount of $$.


I don't think that was ever the question,
When paying that kind of money in a nonprofit organization the common folk are going to question your motive and your worth

Bring back Charlton Heston


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## shot1buck

Joshua Powell is the NRA ex executive that is writing the book about his experience with the NRA if you search his name you can find a few articles on him. He did a couple interviews in Sept but I don’t see that he released the book as of yet.


----------



## bad luck

Like em or mock em, the gun rights we all enjoy have been HEAVILY influenced due to the efforts of the NRA. I’ve been very pleased with return on investment & Rights we enjoy from the nominal fee for a lifetime memberships for this family. 

Let’s see...stay in a state that hates your business and taxes you to death (and has numerous other lawsuits against other companies ) or go to a state with EXTREMELY attractive tax incentives and would love to have you?
I’m confident they’ll do well in TX....


----------



## Jtom

I'm confused by the "no political" statements....I haven't read anything political so far in this thread. What does that mean? If you are referring to internal operations, that's a separate issue.

The move to Texas will be positive. Sure looks like the NY AG has her sights firmly set on top leadership

As a 35 year NRA member I am deeply disappointed how top leadership has squandered our funds and mismanaged critical strategic planning. I would suggest all current members google the NRA controversy, what happened with Ollie North, and start reading about how Wayne and his top leadership have used the Association to feather their lifestyles.

I am a firm believer that all public and non profit entities must have independent annual auditing that looks not only at accounting practices, but compensation and contracts.

Unfortunately, members aren't privy to internal issues, we just give our membership dues and expect the NRA to continue sailing along as the protector of our 2nd amendment rights. Sadly, we need some sunlight shone on the operation and it appears the only way we are going to see it made public is through the NY prosecution


----------



## fastwater

Jtom said:


> I'm confused by the "no political" statements....I haven't read anything political so far in this thread. What does that mean? If you are referring to internal operations, that's a separate issue.
> 
> The move to Texas will be positive. Sure looks like the NY AG has her sights firmly set on top leadership, and it damn sure is *political*, however, Wayne LaPierre's actions sure made for an easy target.
> ...


Jtom,
You haven't read any political comments in this thread due to the fact that those many political comments have been deleted/edited by staff per OGF TOS policies against 'said' comments.

When this thread opened...it was very clear that with some members in other threads...that even after multiple warnings, couldn't resist posting their political and obvious politically leading post. Therefore, yet another plea was once again made in post #3 about not letting this thread get into politics.
True to form...some still couldn't resist.
Those situations were handle with posts edited, deleted...warnings and even a few OGF vacations awarded.
That prompted yet another reminder against political comments in post #23 ...and the thread title being amended.
Again...this been an 'extremely' high maintenance thread so the fact that you haven't seen any political comments surely does not mean there hasn't been any.

Want to say you hate/love NRA...fine!
Want to say you hope they fold/succeed...fine!
Want to talk about how they've wasted $ or how they've spent $ doing good...fine!
Want to talk about how much $ NRA president makes...fine!

BUT LEAVE POLITICS OUT OF IT!!!

Just can't resist making political comments and need a 'fix' to post one..there are 100's of political sites out there to do so.
PLEASE...by all means...go get that 'fix' then come back here.


Far as 'internal operations' goes...there is a very clear, well publicized TOS regarding political comments/threads that's even been updated not to long ago that goes for every OGF member equally across the board.

In addition to the political TOS...there is a 'sticky' in the Lounge titled:
*PSA: POLITICAL POST*
authored by administration 2 months ago.
If anyone hasn't read the opening post... here ya go:

_*ShakeDown*
·*Administrator*
2007 Stratos 486 FS
Joined Apr 5, 2004 
· 
13,607 Posts 
Discussion Starter • #1 • 2 mo ago
Select for moderation 

*'A few of you have earned "OGF Vacations" as the result of political posts and discussions. We have zero tolerance for that, and please show respect to your fellow members who come here to get away from all of that.

If you must talk politics, feel free to take that elsewhere...this ain't the place fellas.'*_

As you'll see per the PSA: POLITICAL POST sticky...there is no more patience left by staff regarding political commenting on ALL threads...and ALL warnings have been used up regarding political commenting....would strongly suggest everyone read the above mentioned TOS and especially 'STICKY' concerning political commenting.
Looking forward...especially with the upcoming inauguration and all the drama surrounding it.

Lastly, bet there's not one member that doesn't have very strong political feelings one way or the other that would love to vent them here on OGF.
*Want to give a heartfelt THANK YOU to all those that have reframed from doing so!!!*


----------



## Jtom

fastwater,

Thanks for the thorough explanation, I understand the need to keep things on the playing field.


----------



## dwmikemx

With this filing (Reorganization) I hope they get their act together.. Even with all their issues, we are better off with them than without.


----------



## One guy and a boat

dwmikemx said:


> With this filing (Reorganization) I hope they get their act together.. Even with all their issues, we are better off with them than without.


X2 couldn't of said it better

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I will keep my membership active. I have found that many non-profit organizations become corrupt and abuse funds over time. This isn't the first time. I've seen multiple CEO's of smaller non-profits that make way too much money for what they do and get way too many luxuries paid for them, their families, and their associates through the funds of the non-profit. Hopefully the NRA can re-group, move to a more friendly environment, and get back to business.


----------



## storkbud

Junebug2320 said:


> From what I’ve read (cant remember where) folks were going after the NRA itself and found a way by prosecuting the way they spent money. Going after their books. Bankruptcy similar to what Remington has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In addition, they brought in a good chunk of change from their insurance affiliation (putting their name on an insurance program, they'd get fees for that from the insurer), but the insurer cut ties with them, thus the NRA lost this revenue stream as well.


----------



## DUCKHEAD

We need them right now so I will still support them. Without direct proof I'm not going to make any assumption about their finances. It maybe true, but. But how long will Texas be friendly to firearms with lots of California residents moving there.


----------



## 68bucks

What does the NRA spend money on beside payroll and lobby efforts? I'm sure there is maintenance on buildings and the like but how could they possibly go bankrupt? Seems like for an organization like that to actually go broke they would have to be grossly mismanaged. Unless this is just a legal dodge of some sort its hard to see how it could really happen. Am I missing something?


----------



## storkbud

Certainly, tons, and tons of legal costs as wells, and member acquisition costs (mailings, voice calls, emails, fees to others that got members signed up) -- I'm sure this was a large annual cost too... but not saying they weren't mismanaging money either. Their liability insurance costs had to be out of this world as well.


----------



## DUCKHEAD

They have lawyers to fight law suits for gun rights. Many of the court battles won have been because of or partnered in lawsuits to help gun rights. Why do you think the anti gun groups have been attacking them and it has worked. The last several years you have not heard as much from them and just my opinion they got gunners to fight and be suspicious of each other. Old saying united they stand divided they fall.


----------



## Drm50

Just like Government any organization is only as good as people running it. The NRA did a lot for 2nd Adm. I was member for years and haven’t been for 20yrs. I got a case of the ass over the never ending quest for donations. Always went to the local Dinner. Then I found out about things like the fancy hunts at AAA rated hotels and other things like this. I think Ollie North found out quick what was going on and bailed out almost immediately.


----------

